# Nacht Angeln Asselt Plassen ?



## MissZander (15. April 2009)

Hey an Alle !!

Habe mal eine frage und zwar würde gerne Nachtangeln und zwar schon jetzt ausserhalb der Saisonzeit ! Bin im verein HSV de Swalm, Würde gerne an der Maas Angeln und irgend wie werde ich aus denn ganzen Büchern und Seiten hier nicht richtig schlau #c, ich weiss das Nachtangeln an denn Seen verboten ist, aber wo kann ich z.b jetzt in Asselt Angeln ?  Wir sind meisten an denn abschnitten der Maas hinter Osen. Vieleicht kann mir ja einer von euch irgend wie weiterhelfen :l

P.s Boardsuche und die Broschüren habe ich schon alle durch, glaube zu viele infos haben mich jetzt zu sehr durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## theundertaker (15. April 2009)

*AW: Nacht Angeln Asselt Plassen ?*

An der Maas kannst du generell nachts angeln....

an den Seen nur so, wies in dem kleinen Heftchen steht...Da steht drin, dass zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang nicht geangelt werden darf...einige sagen aber, dass man auch noch bis zu 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang angeln darf...dazu kann ich leider nix sagen...

Falls ich was falsches geschrieben habe, dann berichtigt mich einfach...hab die Hefte leider jetzt nich da....

Also Asseltse Plassen nur nach der "Seenregelung"....(in dem kleinen Heftchen stehen ja die Seen genau drin, sogar mit Abbildungen und Regelungen)

Kannst ja auch hier mal ein bisschen schmökern http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MissZander (15. April 2009)

*AW: Nacht Angeln Asselt Plassen ?*

Danke Thommy !! 

Also du triffst genau denn punkt der mich verrückt macht, Im heft des HSV de Swalm steht Fluß die Maas in Asselt : Nichts von Nachtangel verbot, bei allen Kießlöchern hingegen schon das es, dass ganze Jahr verboten ist ! So in denn Allgemeinen Bedingungen im Heft unter Punkt 7. steht Mit Nachtangeln wird gemeint : Das Angeln von 2 stunden nach Sonnenuntergang bis eine stunde vor Sonnenaufgang. Jetzt bin ich etwas verwundert .... #c Kann ich jetzt z.b Heute die ganze nacht an der Maas Angeln oder ist das verboten ?

Und wie sieht es mit Ködern aus ? War die tage bei uns im Angelgeschäft, da hörte ich wie der Verkäufer bezüglich Köder einem auch in Holland Angelenden erzählte das man jetzt auch ausser mit maden auch mit mehlwürmen,bienenmaden Angeln dürften stimmt das ?


----------



## theundertaker (15. April 2009)

*AW: Nacht Angeln Asselt Plassen ?*

In der Zeit vom *1. April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai ** ist es verboten mit folgenden Ködern zu angeln:


Wurm oder Wurmimitationen,
Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe),
Schlachterzeugnissen,
Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, kleiner als 2,5 cm,
totem Köderfisch
alles andere kannste dann also beruhigt verwenden....mehlwürmer darfste wahrscheinlich nicht nehmen(jemand ne andere meinung?), bienenmaden schon, da es sich ja um keinen wurm handelt, sondern um maden....

Also ich meine, dass du an der Maas Nachtangeln darfst....also das ganze Jahr über...aber vielleicht wartest du noch auf wenigstens eine andere Meinung oder Bestätigung....will nicht schuld sein, wenns dann doch nicht so ist ;-) Nur an den Kanälen und Seen darfste nicht Nachtangeln...bzw. jetzt nicht Nachtangeln...

Gruß
Thommy, Thomas oder wie auch immer ;-)


----------



## totaler Spinner (20. April 2009)

*AW: Nacht Angeln Asselt Plassen ?*

Osen liegt doch eher zwischen Linne und Heel als bei Asselt;+. Dort darfst du in der Maas das ganze Jahr nachts angeln. Das steht auf Seite 180 der lijst van viswateren:
*Nachtvissen in de Maas **is het gehele jaar toegestaan*,
da drunter werden dann die Ausnahmen aufgeführt:
*echter m.u.v. de volgende gedeelten: …*


----------



## rotationer76 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Nacht Angeln Asselt Plassen ?*

Hallo ich weiss das man an den Plassen kein Nachtangeln erlaubt ist,hast du den Schein bei Säckers in MG gekauft? ich habe extra in Swalmen angerufen,Fr Klepper gibt dir doch das gelbe Heft mit,und da kannst du den herr Geilen anrufen,er spricht gut deutsch.Werde am Montag mal auf Karpfen gehn mal sehen was so beisst.


----------

